# In need of a Honda guru!



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Got a 110 Honda 3 wheeler and I cannot for the life of me get it to run I pulled the engine and checked the timing it looks dead on. The point looks good and it was firing before I pulled the engine! I am at a loss on what the problem could be I used the manual to hook the wires back up and even pulled out my tester and can't get it to fire. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Start checking to see if you get fire at plug wire if not there try coil if none of the above could be killswitch or cdi


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

what model is it 
i got a 84 110


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it's an 83/84 and its not the coil put a brand new one on it along with the plug wire and the kill switch works I used my tester to verify that it's done pissed me off so now I want to figure it out lol can't let it get the best of me but I've never had this problem before I thought it may have been timed wrong but its dead on. 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

This model has points I have searched through the manual for cdi location and it doesn't show one period!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

